# Hello from new joiner - buying a Sage, please let me stay 😀



## Sean T (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi all. Just joined so thought I'd say hi.

For approx 10 years have been running a Jura S9 super automatic, for its take on an espresso and not terrible milk based drinks. It has had an error and given the age decided to get a new machine rather than put more repair/service money in to it. (PS if anyone is South East based and has an out of warranty Jura I can highly recommend Richard Barnes of Caffé Select).

Considered another Jura or super auto but decided to get something better. A separate grinder and something like the Rancilio Silvia Pro or even Sage Dual Boiler would have been ok for me , but the other half is used to ease of use and something quite compact. ECookshop (Dawsons) had the Sage Oracle Touch in Black Truffle at 20% off, so under £1700. Don't seem to be many deals below that these days, and it is being delivered tomorrow.

The frustrating Sage lack of repairability when out of warranty seems its biggest issue. And the biggest cause of issues seems to be limescale. I am in London E7 with hard water. I read about the Osmio Zero and DaveC's review here. No deals from Osmio anymore it seems (for now anyway) but Planet Organic are doing 15% off until Weds 6th. So a black Osmio Zero is arriving from them tomorrow.

Was typically using either Lavazza or Spiller & Tait signature beans with the Jura, so time to get some decent fresh roast beans and have a play around. I also have a La Pavoni Jolly doserless I got 6 years ago Amazon open box that I've never played with, so who knows I may even get that out to compare grinds. One day at a time though!

Anyway, enough waffling. Thanks everyone for a great resource that is especially relevant to all of us in the U.K. will try and learn as much as I can setting up my Sage. And fingers crossedI that I get a good one that lasts beyond warranty without any major issues.

Sean


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome Sean! Have a look around, join in when you feel like it and don't be afraid to ask questions. It's a lovely forum if you are even slightly interested in coffee. (And you obviously are.  )


----------



## Sean T (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks Rob666. Doh. Posted in wrong section. Not the best start haha. Maybe I should copy and paste it over


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Sean T welcome to the forum, don't worry the post us fine where it is.


----------

